# jamás expresado



## Sefora112

bonsoir, je dois traduire quelques lignes d'un texte littéraire mais il y'a un passage pas très facile à comprendre...

"compartiamos un secreto que abrasaba por su cercania, y alli donde ese fuego crepitaba, en el nucleo mas hondo jamas expresado, se precipitaban oleadas de interrogantes que conmovian las fibras mas calidas del ser."

voici ma pseudo version:  

Le secret que nous partagions embrasait de par sa proximité, et à cet endroit où ce feu crépitait,..................................................., d'immenses vagues intérrogatrices se précipitaient émouvant les fibres les plus chaleureuses de l'être.



à vos plumes


----------



## belemin

¿Estaría bien así:_ Dans le noyau le plus profond que personne n´ait jamais exprimé_?


----------



## Sefora112

pas mal du tout ;-) 
j'attends vos propositons aussi pour ce que j'ai essayé de traduire...


----------



## zortor

..........dans le noyau (ou au centre) le plus profond jamais exprimé, se précipitaient des vagues d'interrogations qui faisaient vibrer les fibres les plus sensibles de l'être.....
ce ne sont pas des interrogations vagues , c'est bien plus violent que cela! (enfin dans ce que j'en ressens)


----------



## belemin

De même, j´oserais modifier le commencement, suivant l´ordre littéral:

"_Nous partagions un secret qui brulait de par sa proximité, et là où ce feu... _"


----------



## zortor

belemin said:


> De même, j´oserais modifier le commencement, suivant l´ordre littéral:
> 
> "_Nous partagions un secret qui brulait de par sa proximité, et là où ce feu... _"


entièrement d'accord , j'allais l'ajouter...


----------



## zortor

d'ailleurs , plus joliment dit , ça serait " dans le noyau le plus profond qui jamais ne s'exprime.... se précipitaient des vagues d'interrogations , faisant vibres les fibres les plus sensibles de l'être "
on va y arriver !!!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour !

Embraser ne convient pas, ce serait prendre feu. Or abrasar c'est brûler.

À cet endroit où: la formule est plus lourde qu'en espagnol : là où.

Vagues interrogatrices ? Dommage de ne pas garder "questions" car ce sont les questions qui émeuvent, pas les vagues.

cálidas: ardentes? Ça irait bien avec le feu, je trouve.

Voilà mes premières impressions et mes idées. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## zortor

on en arrive à ...
"_Nous partagions un secret qui brulait de par sa proximité, et là où ce feu crépitait, _dans ce noyau le plus profond qui jamais ne s'exprime, se précipitaient des vagues d'interrogations faisant vibrer les fibres les plus ardentes de l'être "


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Zortor:

Ça commence à prendre bonne tournure !!!

Sauf le *faisant vibrer* qui ne peut que se rapporter au sujet du premier verbe (donc aux vagues).  Qui faisaient vibrer, serait donc plus correct grammaticalement et plus clair.

Mais... vibrer les fibres... prononce-le, tu verras, ça coince.

On toucherait facilement les fibres sensibles, alors pourquoi celles qui sont ardentes? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## zortor

coucou gevy 
ben c'est toi qui proposait "ardentes" et moi j'ai trouvé ça bien visé.... j'avais mis "sensibles" au départ , mais c'est de la poésie , il faut lui restituer sa force !!! 
enfin difficile de trancher , 
donc "faisant vibrer les fibres " heurte l'oreille.... alors "qui faisaient mouvoir (entre-elles) les fibres ardentes de l'être...?" 
ou alors "remuant les fibres sensibles de l'être" (ou ardentes...).... ceci dit , que ce soit les vagues ou les interrogation qui fassent vibrer , le fait que ça vienne par vagues donne de la force.... les interrogations viennent par vagues donc les vagues font vibrer!


----------



## Gévy

Coucou zortor,

Je disais fibres sensibles, seulement pour justifier l'emploi de toucher une fibre, puisque l'expression avec sensible est courante, c'est juste pour ça, mais il faut qu'elles restent ardentes, oui.

Mouvoir n'est pas très beau (pardon pour la franchise) Ebranler, irait bien avec l'émotion et la force des vagues:

_nous partagions un secret qui nous brûlait tant il était proche....  des vagues de questions se précipitaient et ébranlaient nos fibres...?_

Les vagues se précipitent sur les rochers, les questions se pressent sur nos lèvres. On garde précipiter ? Oui (je pense à voix haute, excuse-moi) c'est plus fort, et ça se bouscule, ça frappe quand ça déferle. Tiens, et *déferler*? C'est bien aussi déferler!

Ce soir, j'arrête d'élucubrer. Suite au prochain épisode demain.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Sefora112

coucou 

j'aime beeaucoup ta franchise Gevy, c'est claire que mouvoir n'est pas très beau...
J'aime beaucoup tout ce que vous m'avez proposé merci à vous deux !

Donc je récapitule: 
déferler remplacerait précipiter ? (si j'ai bien compris ton résonnement)
J'ai mis vos propositions ensemble voilà ce que ça nous donne: 

_nous partagions un secret qui nous brûlait tant il était proche, dans ce noyau le plus profond qui jamais ne s'exprime, des vagues de questions déferlaient et ébranlaient les fibres les plus ardentes de l'être "..._

vos avis ?


----------



## Yul

À mon avis, le mot "noyau" ne fait pas trop poétique.  Je dirais plutôt quelque chose comme : 

"au plus profond de ce coeur qui ne s'ouvre jamais " 

Yul


----------



## Gévy

Hola Yul:

Bravo, j'aime beaucoup. Le noyau me restait aussi en travers de la gorge pour ce texte-là, autrement c'était une traduction très valable. Mais le coeur a ici une place parfaite.

Sefora, c'est joli, hein? Je crois que là tu as une phrase tout à fait digne, d'un bout à l'autre. J'ai trouvé ce travail d'équipe vraiment intéressant.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Sefora112

waw ! j'aime beaucoup aussi, moi aussi noyau me perturbait un peu.
En tout cas merci à vous trois pour ce travail d'équipe.

Voici la suite de la phrase (après promis fini la poésie lol ) qui n'est pas très simple non plus...

_compartiamos un secreto que abrasaba por su cercania, y alli donde ese fuego crepitaba, en el nucleo mas hondo jamas expresado, se precipitaban oleadas de interrogantes que conmovian las fibras mas calidas del ser,_ *y no por las dudas que pudieran sugerir sino por el contrario, por la interna y concisa seguridad de que en realidad todos ellos se resumian en la unica y majestuosa cuestion couyo nombre era Dios*.
ici plusieurs difficultés: 

seguridad j'ai traduit par paix (sécurité ça va pas)
todos ellos je ne comprends pas à quoi ça se rapporte?

ma proposition : 
*non pas pour les doutes qu’elles suggéraient mais au contraire pour la paix intérieure et concise de quoi en réalité................................................*
*dans la question unique et concise porte le nom de Dieu.*


et l'aventure continue*...*


----------



## Gévy

Hola Sefora,

Todos ellos = los interrogantes (qui se résument à une seule question)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Sefora112

merci gévy 

donc ça donnerait: 

*y no por las dudas que pudieran sugerir sino por el contrario, por la interna y concisa seguridad de que en realidad todos ellos se resumian en la unica y majestuosa cuestion couyo nombre era Dios*.

non pas pour les doutes qu’elles suggéreraient mais au contraire pour la paix intérieure et concise dont surgissent en réalité ces intérrogations et se résumant en une question unique et concise portant le nom de Dieu.

??


----------



## belemin

¿No sería _todas ellas_, refiriéndose a _las dudas?
_
También has escrito couyos, por cuyos (sin duda un error al teclear).


----------



## Sefora112

no es ellos en el libro...(a ver si es un error del autor) 
para cuyo si lo siento era un error al teclear...

quelqu'un peut m'aider pour ma phrase?


----------



## belemin

No me había fijado, creo que Gévy tiene razón: _ellos_ se refiere a _interrogantes.

_Yo propondría lo siguiente:
_et, non pas pour les doutes qu’elles suggéreraient, mais au contraire pour l´intérieure, concise et sûre sensation que ces intérrogations réellement se résumaient en une question tout à fait unique et majestueuse dont le nom était Dieu_.

Explico mis variaciones: 
a) Transformo el abstracto _seguridad_ en un adjetivo coordinado con los dos anteriores, a la vez que introduzco el abstracto _sensation _para sustituir a "seguridad" (creo que no se notará mucho si rompo la bimembración de los adjetivos que aparece en estas líneas)._
b) _Repito el término _intérrogations, _que estaba demasiado alejado de la última frase, sustituyendo a _todos ellos_.
c) Despazo el _todos _para modificar a los dos adjetivos que vienen al final.

Tengo una duda:no sé si se dice  _la sensation que_ o _la sensation de que._


----------



## Gévy

Coucou Sefora !

Bon, j'ai besoin de revoir l'ensemble pour voir où on en est, jajaja...

interrogations (sin acento)
la seguridad: la confiance, la certitude

La phrase est immense, ce qui n'est pas recommandé en français. Il faut couper après "proche. Et j'ai coupé aussi après suggéreraient.

_Nous partagions un secret qui nous brûlait tant il était proche. Et là où ce feu crépitait, au plus profond de ce coeur qui ne s'ouvre jamais, des vagues de questions déferlaient et ébranlaient les fibres les plus ardentes de l'être, mais pas pour les doutes qu'elles suggéreraient. Au contraire, cela se devait à la nette et intime certitude que toutes se résumaient, en fait, en une seule et majestueuse question nommée Dieu._

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

